# All-Round-Webserver-Software



## fLoOmY (4. November 2001)

Früher hatte ich EasyPHP - das war ein Programm, das installiert Apache, MySQL und PHP auf einen Klick. Nun läuft das Programm nicht mehr unter Windows XP. 

Gibts ne vergleichbare Freeware Software?


----------



## mel (4. November 2001)

hmmmm saug dir doch einfach alles manuell... das ist gar nicht so schwer (na gut mysql weiß ich net )


----------



## fLoOmY (4. November 2001)

Manuell krieg ichs nicht hin.


----------

